# Megadeth - The System Has Failed (Sept. 14)



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

"Die Dead Enough"

I like it.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Did you pick up the re-released remastered stuff with bonus tracks? Seen the late night info -mercial for it?  :voorhees:


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Infomercial? LOL, no I haven't seen that yet but I did pick up two of the remasters and I like 'em. The new album is sounding killer so far. I can't wait.


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm buying this when it comes out. I've heard a couple tracks off of it, sounds pretty good. By the way, if you don't own Rust In Peace, your not an American.


----------

